# is websites like facebook hard to make?



## kenny1999

From the point of view as a programmer, is it hard to make a website like facebook? considering its script, code involved etc...

i don't mean i want to make it, i just ask the question out of curiosity.


----------



## kobaj

kenny1999 said:


> From the point of view as a programmer, is it hard to make a website like facebook? considering its script, code involved etc...
> 
> i don't mean i want to make it, i just ask the question out of curiosity.



If you are coding it by hand from scratch and you're the only person and you want to include every single different functionality that facebook currently employs then yes! It would be extremely difficult to create.

However, if you're smart you take the easy way out . Wordpress combined with BuddyPress and you've got facebook in less than 10 minutes without you having to write a single line of code.

I think this question is teetering on the edge of "so why doesn't everyone make facebook if its so easily with wp and bp?" to which the answer is marketing. Everyone knows what facebook is, no one knows what your facebook ripoff site is.

hope that answers things?


----------



## kenny1999

kobaj said:


> If you are coding it by hand from scratch and you're the only person and you want to include every single different functionality that facebook currently employs then yes! It would be extremely difficult to create.
> 
> However, if you're smart you take the easy way out . Wordpress combined with BuddyPress and you've got facebook in less than 10 minutes without you having to write a single line of code.
> 
> I think this question is teetering on the edge of "so why doesn't everyone make facebook if its so easily with wp and bp?" to which the answer is marketing. Everyone knows what facebook is, no one knows what your facebook ripoff site is.
> 
> hope that answers things?



once again i want to emphasize that i have never intended to make a facebook, because i once thought that how can someone be so great to create this thing. Now, i realize that he is just a damn lucky guy, his success not because of he has great computer technique


----------



## kobaj

kenny1999 said:


> once again i want to emphasize that i have never intended to make a facebook, because i once thought that how can someone be so great to create this thing. Now, i realize that he is just a damn lucky guy, his success not because of he has great computer technique



I wouldn't say it was all luck. There was still some skill required in programming such a website. Back when facebook was brewing we didn't have buddypress, so he couldn't take the 10 minute approach I mentioned earlier. Zuckerberg did have to hand code most everything, albeit there wasn't as much functionality back then, but my point remains.


----------



## brightlord

I dont think so.you will build like facebook.But you need advert.And this is too hard.Everyone build website.But important thing 'advert'.
And good luck.


----------



## Ankur

Building Facebook like site will be easy if you have a team. Building sites like this can be done by one person and it won't be quite tough. But most people who aim to make websites like this couldn't cope up with the failures that come on their path. Zuckerberg also told he did not achieve anything in 3 years everything came after that. Social Networks are so common now a days that a new social network cannot stand in front of these giants.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

The level of difficulty of making something COMPLETELY depends on the level of person's knowledge who is making something wether it is a program or a website.

For example the current program I am working on right now has only 2 windows,but behind those 2 windows I have written full 600 pages of programming code and it took me 8 months.And STILL the program is not completely finished.
So if you are creating programs or in your case webpages with some tools that make ALL the work for you and enables you to create everything in 10 minutes without writing ANY code then that is NOT programming.





Cheers!


----------



## kobaj

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> For example the current program I am working on right now has only 2 windows,but behind those 2 windows I have written full 600 pages of programming code and it took me 8 months.And STILL the program is not completely finished.



Neat, watcha working on?

/threadjack


----------



## Ischinel

he started from scratch, and it wasnt even known as facebook at that particular time as it was only serving as one of his school book site or something as I read somewhere. 

The code wasn't that complicated back then since it only involves template and stuff. With it growing after so many years, application after application, yes it is complicated now.


----------

